# Meursault vs pathos



## Superbird (May 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs pathos*[/size]



Meursault said:


> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg [4+ EXP]
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Leppa Berry
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Sachet
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Lum Berry
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Big Root
 *Rei* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ishidou Natsuo* the female Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Cell Battery


*pathos's active squad*

 *Zoom* the genderless Magneton <Magnet Pull> @ Eviolite [4+ EXP]
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Karpad* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Starbuck* the female Marshtomp <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Boomer* the female Meditite <Pure Power> @ Lucky Egg
 *Apollo* the male Marill <Huge Power> @ Muscle Band
 *Tinkle* the female Wartortle <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Zohar* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Pentimento* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg

To start the battle...
~pathos sends out
~Meursault commands
~pathos commands
~I desperately claim no favoritism in reffing habits, like, seriously, this was the only challenge there that I felt could work with my writing style


----------



## shy ♡ (May 25, 2015)

AH yay ty for reffing!! I'll start with Zoom *u*


----------



## nastypass (May 25, 2015)

And I'll go with Myryam!

Open up with a Leech Seed, and repeat as often as you need to until you're draining them. Follow that with a Curse, then a Knock Off, if you have time.

*Leech Seed/Curse/Knock Off x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 25, 2015)

Ah, perfect C:

Okay, let's set up a quick 20% *Substitute*. Go big or go home, I say! Then do some *Nasty Plot*tin' and *Incinerate* that bugger. 

*Substitute (20%) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Incinerate*


----------



## Superbird (May 25, 2015)

The Hoenn Battle Frontier has tried several times to prohibit Asberians from even setting foot on the facility, much less battling there, but Asber happens to have some very good lawyers, and as much as Scott and the other board members claim ownership of the Battle Frontier’s facilities, the fact remains that they can’t prohibit everyone from battling, because then what would happen with friendly battles outside of the facilities? That makes up like half of their tourist base. They just can’t manage get those Asber trainers off their property.

So they do the next-best thing: they hire a ref with a good track record. One intersection is all the destroyed property this ref has overseen in recent years, so they hope that he’ll be able to protect the Battle Frontier from any greater damage. And so, he and the two battlers teleport in, right on schedule, and no one particularly cares except the people who were on their way to the Battle Arena but whose path is now blocked by a probably-going-to-be-very-destructive battle. Hopefully it’ll be over before too long.

*Round 1*

Meursault (OOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Score:* 0
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* Pretty pumped.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Leech Seed / Curse / Knock Off x3

Pathos (OOO)

Zoom – Magneton @ Eviolite
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Score:* 0
*Ability:* Magnet Pull
*Type:* Electric / Steel
*Condition:* Floating as a Magneton will.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Substitute (20%) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Incinerate​
The moment she’s released from her Poké Ball, Myryam springs into action, taking only a quick bounce on the ground before shooting a small seed towards her floating opponent. But Zoom is much faster, as its name would imply, and the seed only ends up hitting a familiar green Substitute doll, conjured up in the nick of time by the Magnet pokémon, who simply stares back at Myryam expressionlessly. As if taunting her.

And so Myryam shoots another seed, determined this time not to miss. And she would have hit Zoom right in the top eye, had its Substitute not jumped right in the way of the attack. And so, Zoom was free to continue to glare at its opponent, thinking in its mechanical mind of the wonderful ways in which it could torment that foe. Perhaps it could use its Magnet Pull ability to leave her helpless? She was a seed, after all, and seeds belong in the ground.

Or, Zoom could simply scorch her, which was a short-term solution, and which felt a great deal easier. So he did just that – she focused all of her magnets at a single point on Myryam’s body, and sent a focused beam of electricity, and as planned, the spark ignited into a small fire. And, though small, the little flame was more than enough to cause the Grass-type some serious pain. All she could do was buckle down and endure the Incinerate attack until it passed, focusing to improve her offensive and defensive power. She didn’t get to use those powers yet, as the referee called the round as soon as the blaze on her thorns died down, but that Magneton was going down one way or another, she would make sure of that.

*End of Round 1*

Meursault (OOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 82% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Score:* 29
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* Pumped up and angry.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Speed -1.
*Actions:* Leech Seed ~ Leech Seed ~ Curse

Pathos (OOO)





Zoom – Magneton @ Eviolite
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 20%)
*Energy:* 85%
*Score:* 33
*Ability:* Magnet Pull
*Type:* Electric / Steel
*Condition:* Almost aloof.
*Status:* Special Attack +2.
*Actions:* Substitute (20%) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Incinerate​
Referee Notes
~Myryam tried Leech Seed twice before realizing it wasn’t going to work and switching to a plan B.
~pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 26, 2015)

Okie, we're doing pretty good here so far! I think we're just gonna keep playing *Incinerate*, since there's no caps, but if your *sub* ever breaks, set up another quick small one. If there are clones, just sweep your incinerate around till you hit the right one, there shouldn't be too many since she's so slow... and if you can't hit at all due to protect/something else, just *Chill*.

*Incinerate / Substitute (10%) / Chill* x3


----------



## nastypass (May 26, 2015)

last time this arena was used, the ref kept a running total of points in both pokémon's stats - would you mind continuing that tradition? also i think incinerate only should've done (6+2)*2 = 16%

:D; gods i'm such a picky trainer

well myryam, i'm sorry to have steered you so horribly wrong into a pokemon who is not what he appears to be. we still have time to fix this though, i'm sure of it, all thanks to your wonderful grassness~

open up with two Giga Drains, and finish off the substitute with a Pin Missile.

*Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Pin Missile*


----------



## Superbird (May 27, 2015)

*Round 2*

Meursault (OOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 82% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Score:* 29
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* Pumped up and angry.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Speed -1.
*Commands:* Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Pin Missile

Pathos (OOO)





Zoom – Magneton @ Eviolite
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 20%)
*Energy:* 85%
*Score:* 33
*Ability:* Magnet Pull
*Type:* Electric / Steel
*Condition:* Almost aloof.
*Status:* Special Attack +2.
*Commands:* Incinerate / Substitute (10%) / Chill x3​
The trainers take a few seconds to order more commands, and then the referee signals the start of round two. Immediately, Zoom creates another round of sparks on the edge of one of Myryam’s thorns, the blaze rushing quickly over the Ferroseed, who is now quite sure that this isn’t a Magneton she’s facing. Content in this knowledge, knowing that now she’ll have an easier time dealing damage, she starts to finally retaliate against her foe. As Myryam narrows her eyes, several large green orbs peel themselves out of Zoom’s Substitute and flow into Myryam’s body, covering at least a little bit of the fierce blow she just endured.

But Zoom has no plans of letting up, and quickly uses another Incinerate attack, and Myryam is soon quite thankful that her Big Root is somehow so fire-resistant. Again using its power to augment her attack, the Ferroseed rips more energy spheres out of her opponent’s Substitute – which is quickly showing its wear, as this time the orbs leave distinct tears where they exited the doll. But again, the Giga Drain does only a little to provide relief from the attack Myryam just took. All she could do was endure – that Substitute was on the ropes, it was clear.

And so, without delay, she sent a volley of needles towards her opponent, her thorns detaching from her body with unprecedented speed only to regrow seconds later. The first volley ripped through the Substitute, and it soon crumbled into dust. The second volley hit Zoom squarely, and the Magneton gave out a sharp cry of pain, having taken damage for the first time this battle. And just like that, Pentimento the Zorua’s disguise vanished, and the little black pokémon dropped to the ground, only barely catching itself on its feet before the third volley of needles painfully embedded themselves in his fur. The Zorua growled, but supposed he was lucky to have kept the disguise up for this long, and in retaliation let forth a burst of flame, which enveloped Myryam in a short but potent attack. The Ferroseed flinched in discomfort as Pentimento smirked. Even if his disguise was down, he was doing well enough for now.

*Round 2*

Meursault (OOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 34% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Score:* 81
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* Pumped up and angry.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Speed -1.
*Actions:* Giga Drain x2 ~ Pin Missile

Pathos (OOO)

Pentimento – Zorua ()
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 76%
*Score:* 52
*Ability:* Illusion
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* Almost aloof.
*Status:* Special Attack +2.
*Actions:* Substitute (20%) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Incinerate​
Referee Notes
~One stat boost is 1.5% on my scale, so Incinerate’s damage would be (6+3)*2=18%.
~The first Incinerate was a critical hit.
~Pin Missile hit 3 times, and broke the sub on the first. Of course, the second hit shattered Pentimento’s Illusion.
~Meursault commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (May 27, 2015)

oh. well, then. we are _extra_ screwed in that case. let's use our time well, Myryam, and set the stage for our next bout. open with a Sunny Day, but use Acid Spray instead if you get taunted. from there, lay down some Spikes and Stealth Rocks. If you're Taunted on the final two actions, Giga Drain.

*Sunny Day/Acid Spray ~ Spikes/Giga Drain ~ Stealth Rock/Giga Drain*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 30, 2015)

Hrrrm, I guess we should set up for next rounds too! Start with a *Double Team* for as many clones as you can, then go for a *Taunt*. Then wait till they've finished their Giga Drain and call down a *Rain Dance*.

*Double Team ~ Taunt ~ Rain Dance*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 3, 2015)

*Round 3*

Meursault (OOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 34% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Score:* 81
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* Pumped up and angry.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Speed -1.
*Commands:* Sunny Day / Acid Spray ~ Spikes / Giga Drain ~ Stealth Rock / Giga Drain

Pathos (OOO)

Pentimento – Zorua ()
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 76%
*Score:* 52
*Ability:* Illusion
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* Almost aloof.
*Status:* Special Attack +2.
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Taunt ~ Rain Dance​
Pentimento was ordered to start an evasive maneuver immediately, and that he did. Myryam looked on carefully as her opponent started to run in a circular motion, faster and faster until he was a blur to her and she could no longer track him. That was okay, she would find him on the next action. For now, the Ferroseed quickly generated a whitish-orange ball of light and, with a slow flick of her body, set it in motion towards the sky. Just as Pentimento screeched to a halt, followed by four separate afterimages (or was he one of the ones in the middle, maybe? It was impossible to tell), the few clouds in the sky above began to disappear, and the sun beat down much brighter than before. Pentimento didn’t like it much, but at least it wasn’t getting in the way of his plans.

“Hey, is that all you’ve got?” the Zorua immediately shouted at his opponent. “The sunlight? Really? You can do better than that, can’t you? I mean, look at me!” Grinning widely, he posed as if he were one of those pokémodels. “I fooled you for an entire two rounds, and you’ve done practically nothing to me. I thought you were supposed to be like tanks – turns out you’re more like Sunkerns, eh?” 

With a loud cry of disgust, Myryam immediately shot out in retaliation, her thorns glowing green once again as she tried to pull green orbs of energy out of the zorua second-from-the-left. But the orbs just fizzled out in the air, and her smirking target dissipated immediately. Very frustrating. So she decided to try again, now that the odds were somewhat better, and once more she let out a grunt as she executed the familiar Giga Drain attack – and once again, no dice. The centermost Zorua clone disappeared into transient fragments before vanishing entirely, and the rest of the Zorua snickered briefly before sending up into the air a translucent blue orb similar to the one Myryam had cast at the beginning of the round. Within seconds, the clouds had moved back in in full force. The sky grew dark, and there was a thunderclap, and a moment later a refreshing rain began to fall. Some of the battle’s onlookers ran for shelter into the Battle Arena and others quickly dug into their packs for umbrellas or ponchos, but the referee was unfazed. As the remainder of Pentimento’s clones vanished as raindrops bit through them, he raised a red flag towards Meursault’s side of the battlefield, declaring victory to the much-less-bruised Pentimento. And so the two pokémon were recalled, and the next round was soon to begin.

*End of Round 3*

Meursault (ØOO)

Myryam – Ferroseed () @ Big Root
*Health:* 34% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Score:* 93
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Condition:* At least she tried her best.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Speed -1.
*Actions:* Sunny Day ~ Giga Drain (miss) x 2

Pathos (ØOO)

Pentimento – Zorua ()
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 62%
*Score:* 66
*Ability:* Illusion
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* The proud winner.
*Status:* Special Attack +2.
*Actions:* Double Team (4 clones) ~ Taunt ~ Rain Dance​
Arena Notes
~It will be raining throughout the next set.

Referee Notes
~Pentimento created 4 clones.
~If both Giga Drains had hit, this set would have actually been an exact tie. If that does end up happening, the side that scored the least total points will be the winner of the battle.
~Pentimento and pathos are declared the winners of the first round.
~Next round, Meursault will send out, pathos will send out and command, and Meursault will command.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 3, 2015)

lmao incredible

well, if it's gonna rain, I suppose I'll put Zoom off until the last bout. Natsuo's up.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 4, 2015)

Wah, guess we'll go with Apollo here.

Okie, ah... think we're gonna go all-out here. We'll go *Play Rough*, *Hyper Voice* and *Play Rough*, in that order. If Natsuo tries to bounce out of range, try to wait till she comes back down to attack, unless she stays up there. Then do the same thing you'd do if she's protecting or unhittable for any other reason, which is *Curse* up. Also, if there are clones and no rain, alternate to wide-spread Hyper Voice, and if you're taunted just attack through any protect shields or whatnot.

*Play Rough / Hyper Voice / Curse x3*


----------



## nastypass (Jun 5, 2015)

hmmmmm this seems like a fine opportunity to Bide.

*Bide ~ store ~ release*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 12, 2015)

As the rain poured down, the two battlers each sent out their next pokémon. On Meursault’s side appeared a giant sea snake, making a tremendous splash as she landed near the front edge the pond encircling the Battle Arena. pathos grinned, and sent out the same pokémon he’d appeared to send out last time – his Magneton, Zoom. And then he immediately recalled the Magneton, giving a nervous laugh as his opponent stared blankly at him, and replaced it with a bubbly blue water-mouse. The Marill gave a quick shudder as the opposing Gyarados glared menacingly at him, but immediately Apollo steeled his face and took an aggressive step forward. He was much smaller than this opponent, but he could still win this fight.

*Round 4*

Meursault (ØOO)

Ishidou Natsuo – Gyarados () @ Cell Battery
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Score:* 0
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Type:* Water / Flying
*Condition:* Ready to wreck.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Bide ~ ~ ~ Release

pathos (ØOO)

Apollo – Marill () @ Muscle Band
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Score:* 1
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Trying not to be intimidated.
*Status:* Attack -1.
*Commands:* Play Rough / Hyper Voice / Curse x3​
Apollo got going pretty quickly, forcing himself forward even in the face of his huge, scary, intimidating opponent. With raw determination, he forced himself towards the sea dragon, taking a large leap onto its back and starting to beat at it with its tail while holding on with its arms. Ishidou didn’t move for several seconds, and after a moment Apollo stopped pretending to play-fight with his opponent and pushed himself off and back to solid ground. The moment he was back on stable footing, the Marill looked up at his opponent, who was simply looking down and glaring at him. 

No, this wasn’t okay. Apollo didn’t like it at all. He wanted his opponent to do something else – anything else – but, at least, move. The Gyarados had just taken one of Apollo’s strongest attacks without even flinching, and was just sitting there waiting for more. Maybe hitting it wasn’t the right course of action – instead, it was time for a special attack. With a burst of confidence, Apollo took a quick hop upwards and let out a tremendously loud scream. All the onlooking trainers grasped their ears in pain from the Hyper Voice, and Ishidou seemed to flinch just a little bit.

Good. That meant Apollo’s attacks were working. Time for one more. Once again, Apollo began to run towards the edge of the Battle Frontier’s land. But this time, he didn’t quite make it. 

The Marill had only a split second to realize that his opponent’s head was getting closer. And before he could react, Ishidou Natsuo had rammed into his opponent hard enough to send the Marill clear back to his own trainer’s arms. pathos whispered a few words of encouragement in Apollo’s ear, though, and once again he ran towards his opponent, taking a mighty leap that only a Marill as bubbly as he would be able to make, and landing on his opponent’s head fin. There, he battered Natsuo several times with his tail before jumping off to land several meters away. The Gyarados continued to glare patiently at him. But no, this was no time to be scared! He could still do this...hopefully!

*End of Round 4*

Meursault (ØOO)

Ishidou Natsuo – Gyarados () @ Cell Battery
*Health:* 69% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Score:* 51
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Type:* Water / Flying
*Condition:* Concealing her enthusiasm.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bide ~ Store ~ Release

pathos (ØOO)

Apollo – Marill () @ Muscle Band
*Health:* 60% 
*Energy:* 83%
*Score:* 58
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Pretty freaked out.
*Status:* Attack -1.
*Actions:* Play Rough ~ Hyper Voice ~ Play Rough​
Arena Notes
~It is raining for 6 more actions.

Referee Notes
~As he wasn’t specifically commanded to wait, Natsuo released Bide at the beginning of Action 3.
~Meursault commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm going to assume the dark type Marill is a typo and that it is still raining. :P Also, Nacchan is a girl.

Spam Thunder until Apollo is paralysed. Bounce through any Protect turns. If he's underground, or has a Substitute that's lived through one Thunder already, use Earthquake.

*Thunder/Bounce/Earthquake x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 13, 2015)

_Hmmm..._ I think we'll *Copycat* that Thunder c: If you've become paralyzed, just *Refresh* it away. Try to *Chill* if you're fully paralyzed and can't Refresh yourself.

*Copycat (Thunder) / Refresh / Chill x3*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 20, 2015)

*Round 5*

Meursault (ØOO)

Ishidou Natsuo – Gyarados () @ Cell Battery
*Health:* 69% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Score:* 51
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Type:* Water / Flying
*Condition:* Concealing her enthusiasm.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Thunder / Bounce / Earthquake x3

pathos (ØOO)

Apollo – Marill () @ Muscle Band
*Health:* 60% 
*Energy:* 83%
*Score:* 58
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Pretty freaked out.
*Status:* Attack -1.
*Actions:* Copycat / Refresh / Chill x3​
More commands were issued, and Apollo, though still very intimidated by his opponent, stood strong in opposition to his opponent. But Ishidou Natsuo was not under the same effect – as if to exacerbate Apollo’s frightenedness, she gave a gigantic roar, and the tips of her horns began to crackle with static electricity. As if following the Gyarados’s noise, the sky immediately responded with an ear-splittingly loud crack of thunder, and, throwing her head towards the sky, Natsuo released her static electricity straight upwards into the clouds. There was a moment of silence, as Apollo looked around nervously, and then straight upwards. And then, from the stormclouds above, came a gigantic bolt of lightning.

Apollo clenched his teeth as the scathing-hot bolt of electricity surged through his body. It was electric attacks like this that were his least favorite thing in the world. And after the hours it seemed like the attack took to fade, he simply sat in place panting for several seconds, before bathing himself in a soft white light that removed the last few sparks of electricity from his body. As soon as he did that, he pushed himself up from the ground with amazing willpower, facing his foe once again with a metaphorical fire in his eyes.

Natsuo had been waiting for her opponent to get back up so that she could launch another attack. Now that Apollo was standing again, she gave another roar and sent another bolt of electricity towards the stormclouds above. Again, there was a giant boom of thunder, shaking Apollo out of focus, but this time he didn’t have time to recover before the Thunder attack bore into him from the clouds above, thousands of volts of electricity coursing through his conductive water-type body.

Maybe his opponent would like to see how that felt. Ishidou Natsuo was a water-type, too, and a flying-type to boot, so electricity would be even more painful for her. This time around, Apollo ignored the little sparks of electricity left in his body, and acted, giving his own screech towards the clouds. And though it was but a pale imitation of his opponent, his attempt was potent enough for the thunderclouds above to rumble in response. Somehow knowing exactly how to perform his attack, Apollo released the latent static electricity sticking in his body from the last attack back into the clouds, and a moment later a familiar bolt of electricity again came down, but this time towards Natsuo instead.

But the Gyarados continued to show no reaction to the attack. Apollo gawked at his opponent – what _was_ she, able to withstand such a strong attack without even flinching – until he noticed the little trinket Natsuo held right behind her left side fin. The Cell Battery drew in the entire attack, converting its electrical energy into powerful energy Natsuo could use for her own attacks. But Natsuo decided not to, instead giving one more powerful roar and releasing a third and final bolt of electricity towards the heavens. There was the familiar crack of thunder, and down came the Thunder attack, once again striking the cowering Marill on the other side of the arena.

But this time, Apollo was not so easily beaten. He stood right back up after the attack ended, though panting heavily with quivering legs, and gave another cry, once again releasing his own bolt of electricity up into the clouds. And this time, when the lightning came down upon Ishidou Natsuo, she had nothing with which to defend herself. She let out an earsplitting roar as the Thunder conducted through her body and the water she was swimming in – a roar so loud that it could be heard throughout the entire Battle Frontier. When the attack finally dissipated, the Gyarados was left panting in relief, just like her opponent, at whom she immediately glared, promising retribution. Apollo returned her glare – he could hurt her just as much as she had hurt him, he was sure – but beneath that façade sat a lingering doubt. He couldn’t go on much longer.

*End of Round 5*

Meursault (ØOO)

Ishidou Natsuo – Gyarados ()
*Health:* 36% 
*Energy:* 56%
*Score:* 107
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Type:* Water / Flying
*Condition:* Very angry.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Actions:* Thunder ~ Thunder (crit) ~ Thunder

pathos (ØOO)

Apollo – Marill () @ Muscle Band
*Health:* 4% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Score:* 135
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Doubting himself, but proud of his efforts.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Refresh ~ Copycat (Thunder) ~ Copycat (Thunder) (crit)​
Arena Notes
~It is raining for 3 more actions

Referee Notes
~Natsuo’s first Thunder hit the paralysis check.
~Natsuo’s second Thunder was a critical hit.
~Natsuo absorbed Apollo’s Thunder on Action 2 thanks to her Cell Battery.
~Apollo’s last Thunder was also a Critical Hit.
~After the last thunder, Apollo’s attack drop from Intimidate disappeared.
~pathos commands first next round.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 20, 2015)

Okie Apollo, we're not gonna have time for any fancy shenanigans, so let's get as much damage in as we can, eh?? Let's try an *Aqua Jet + Double Edge*. If you don't think you can combo it with Double Edge, try *Body Slam* instead. If Natsuo is Protecting on that action, or can't be hit for some other reason that is faster than an Aqua Jet (meaning don't wait to find out), just *Chill* and use your combo next action.

*Aqua Jet + Double Edge \ Body Slam / Chill x 3*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 7, 2015)

As Meursault should be well past the dates he specified in the Absence Sheet, I'll issue a *DQ Warning* for him. 48-ish hours for now.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 10, 2015)

Welp. *Meursault is Disqualified*. The Database should handle rewards.


----------

